# Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?



## Ramons01 (6. Juni 2016)

*Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Hallo zusammen,

da der interne USB 3.0 Anschluss am Mainboard defekt ist und ich nicht auf meine USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse verzichten möchte, suche ich nach Adaptern um das Problem zu umgehen.

Ich habe nun einen internen USB 3.0 auf 2.0 Stecker gefunden:

InLine USB 2.0 zu 3.0 Adapterkabel, USB 2.0 Mainboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es so einen Adapter auch für USB 3.0 auf SATA gibt, denn bei diesem hier würde ich nur mit USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit übertragen können, was zwar besser wäre als gar nichts aber doch langsam wenn wenn USB 3.0 Geräte anstecken möchte.

Eine PCI-E Karte steht nicht zur Debatte, da mein CPU-Kühler + Grafikkarte alle PCI-E Steckplätze abdecken. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe/Tipps.


----------



## Tolotos66 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Bleibt mit dem Adapter trotzdem nur USB 2.0. Wieso keine PCI-Karte? Du hast doch mehr als genug Anschlüsse. Hab auf meinem alten GMH 880 von Asrock sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Gruß T.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Bleibt mit dem Adapter trotzdem nur USB 2.0. Wieso keine PCI-Karte? Du hast doch mehr als genug Anschlüsse. Hab auf meinem alten GMH 880 von Asrock sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
> Gruß T.



Wieso würde ein USB 3.0 auf SATA Adapter trotzdem nur USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit bringen? Sata hat doch mehr als genug Geschwindigkeit um den USB 3.0 Standard auszureizen?

Wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Platz für eine PCI-E Karte. Mein CPU-Kühler ist so groß, dass die Grafikkarte im zweiten PCI-E 8x Anschluss steckt und die Karte ist 2,5 Slots groß...somit wird es schwierig weitere Anschlüsse zu verwenden.


----------



## the.hai (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

führe doch einfach einen der hinten 3.0 nach vorne oder direkt per kabel an den vorderen 3.0.

das was du hier suchst, habe ich auch noch nie gesehen, weil es ja keiner braucht. und ne erweiterungskarte soll nicht gehen? wie hast du es denn geachafft wirklich alle slots zuz blockieren? das glaub ich kaum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Wenn die Grafikkarte im zweiten 8x Slot steckt wirst du doch irgend einen Slot darüber noch nutzen können? Oder hast du den Genesis so rum gedreht, dass der Überhang, der eigentlich überm RAM ist bei dir über den PCIe Ports ist?


----------



## IronAngel (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Das wird schon stimmen was der TE sagt, Die Slots über die Grafikkarte werden vom CPU Kühler blockiert, die da drunter von der Grafikkarte oder die da drunter könnten auch pci slots sein.  

Sowas was du suchst gibt es nicht, das einzige was du machen kannst ist ein usb Verlängerungskabel kaufen oder einen usb 3.0 hub. Dann von hinten nach vorne auf den Schreibtisch legen oder so.
Z.b sowas hier:

Ugreen Super Speed 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub Extra Leicht: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Tolotos66 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wieso würde ein USB 3.0 auf SATA Adapter trotzdem nur USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit bringen? Sata hat doch mehr als genug Geschwindigkeit um den USB 3.0 Standard auszureizen?


 Weil Usb 3.0 ein anderer Standart ist als 2.0.  3.0 führt mehr Spannung und ist abwärtskompatibel, aber 2.0 niemals aufwärtskompatibel. Mal lesen: USB 2.0 vs USB 3.0 – die Unterschiede - CHIP
Gruß T.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Okay Kommando zurück ich irre mich doch gerne, zwischen dem CPU-Kühler und der Grafikkarte sind zwei PCIe Ports die gehen dürften. 
Das dürfte sich noch sooo ausgehen. 

Habe also eine neue Idee:

CSL - 5 Port inkl. Header USB 3.0 PCI Express: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Mit dieser PCIe Karte dürfte ich doch den internen Anschluss des Frontpanels anschließen können oder? Dann hätte ich meine zwei Frontports und noch ein paar weitere USB 3.0.


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Ja, kannste so machen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Adapterkabel für USB 3.0 Intern auf SATA?*

Super, dann probiere ich das mal aus. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

